

Tesla CEO Predicts More Than Half of New Cars to be Electric in 20 Years - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/cars/tesla-ceo-ready-bet-half-cars-will-be-electric-20-years.html

======
rdl
It's pretty obvious that they won't be gas.

Most of the new cars in 2030 will probably be sold in China, India, etc.
Density makes EV with even 10kwh battery packs work well there, and they don't
have a lot of gasoline culture or infrastructure, so ev from the start makes
sense. They use a lot of CNG now.

This might even be true in 2020.

------
Alex3917
This article is useless. It doesn't even explain why he thinks this will
happen.

------
mikeryan
I'd be more impressed if the CEO of Chevy or Nissan said this.

~~~
janesvilleseo
IIRC the CEO of Nissan already is betting on this -
[http://www.bloomberg.com/video/57007678-nissan-s-ghosn-
bets-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/video/57007678-nissan-s-ghosn-bets-on-
electric-cars-higher-oil-prices.html)

------
cheeze
Of course he does. His company depends on it.

------
bluestix
Would have been sooner if Teslas engineers wouldn't have died in that plane
crash.

Life is dangerous when you try to free the slaves with technology.

